# Þróndeimr's adventures



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

I enjoy going places at a regular basis, both locally and beyond. Mountain hiking in the mountains of Norway is a favourite. I always bring my camera
and make sure to take many pictures. So in this thread i will post a lot of photos from my journeys and adventures in Norway (glaciers, fjords, caves,
steep mountains, and Norwegian cities) and beyond (Himalaya, Shanghai, Hong Kong, Barcelona, Beijing).

*INDEX*

```
[B]1[/B]| Sulitjelmaisen                           Page 1         [B]11[/B]| Tibet part three: Himalayas and Mt. Everest   Page 6 to 7    [B]21[/B]| 
[B]2[/B]| Ålesund                                  Page 1 to 2    [B]12[/B]| Xi'an                                         Page 8         [B]22[/B]| 
[B]3[/B]| Caves                                    Page 2         [B]13[/B]| Verrafjella mountainhike                      Page 8 to 9    [B]23[/B]| 
[B]4[/B]| Dyrhaugsryggen                           Page 2 to 3    [B]14[/B]| Fireworks in Leksvik                          Page 9         [B]24[/B]| 
[B]5[/B]| Soleibotntindane                         Page 3         [B]15[/B]| Underworld: Exploring a mine                  Page 9         [B]25[/B]| 
[B]6[/B]| Trondheim                                Page 3 to 4    [B]16[/B]| Kattmarka disaster                            Page 9 to 10   [B]26[/B]| 
[B]7[/B]| Trollheimen                              Page 4         [B]17[/B]| Kattmarka disaster, four months later         Page 10        [B]27[/B]| 
[B]8[/B]| Stalagmites                              Page 4         [B]18[/B]| Molde                                         Page 10        [B]28[/B]| 
[B]9[/B]| Tibet part one: Lhasa                    Page 4 to 5    [B]19[/B]| Beijing                                       Page 11 to 13  [B]29[/B]| 
[B]10[/B]| Tibet part two: Tibetan countryside     Page 5 to 6    [B]20[/B]| Beijing in high resolution                    Page 13        [B]30[/B]|
```
*1*| Sulitjelmaisen
I will begin with a short trip i made last summer to the Sulitjelmaisen glacier in Northern Norway, not far from the city of Bodø.









(Red dots = where the pictures was taken from)


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

I'll be looking forward to your pictures!


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

You'll have to tell us how to pronounce your username first


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

Marathaman said:


> You'll have to tell us how to pronounce your username first


Now that is a hard one! I have a major problem pronouncing it myself! Old Norwegian haven't been spoken since the medieval ages, but its somewhat similar to Icelandic. I guess you have heard about the volcano Eyjafjallajökull? That is pronounced ɛɪjaˌfjatlaˌjœkʏtl... If that didn't help, you can listen to the pronouncation here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eyjafjallajökull

I can't find any pronouncation to listen to of my own username, and i don't even try to explain it, so to make it easy, you can call me Trønderheimer (thats the translation to modern language)!


----------



## dutchmaster (May 23, 2007)

^^ I understood everything ahahaha...Nordic languages are damn difficult for me.

BTW nice pics, Norway has some amazing ladscapes. Looking forward for more pics


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

*1*| Sulitjelmaisen
Crossing a river and a waterfall on the way to the Sulitjelmaisen glacier.


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Great stuff mate - just please don't get yourself killed or injured


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

^^ ill try not to, but the most awesome pictures are usually taken closest to danger! 

An example... (from Hårstadnebba, 1550m to the bottom)


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

^Whoa. That makes my head spin.


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

*1*| Sulitjelmaisen
Continuing towards the Sulitjelmaisen glacier. Had a meet-up with some local reindeers!


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

*1*| Sulitjelmaisen
Lower part of the Sulitjelmaisen glacier.


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

*1*| Sulitjelmaisen
Closeups of the cracks in the steepest part of the glacier. This is a place you should pay attention around you as icefalls occur all the time. Its also 
fatal to fall or slide down into some of these.


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

*1*| Sulitjelmaisen
Up on the glacier.


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

*1*| Sulitjelmaisen
View around the glacier!



















Three twin mountains, from 1 711m to 1 908m tall.


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

*2|* Ålesund
Next is the city of Ålesund. A coastal city south of Trondheim known for its Art Nouveau architecture. City population is 42 000.









(Red dots = where the pictures was taken from)


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

*2|* Ålesund
Buildings along the channel.


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

*2|* Ålesund
Ålesund school and buildings.


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

*2|* Ålesund
Zooming in on some of the closer surroundings of the city.


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

*2|* Ålesund
On my way down to street level.


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

*2|* Ålesund
Pictures taken around the main channel in the center of the city.


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

*4|* Dyrhaugsryggen
Other mountain hikers.


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

*4|* Dyrhaugsryggen
Surrounding peaks in the failing evening light.


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

*4|* Dyrhaugsryggen
Sunset over Hurrungane peaks.


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

*4|* Dyrhaugsryggen
As sun have passed away, mountains in darkness.


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

UMD said:


> Wow, great quality photographing! Keep them coming. If you don't mind - can you tell me what kind of lens and camera are you using? To me, it looks like they are all taken with wide lenses.


Thank you!

Most of the city pictures are with my Sigma 10-20mm lens, while the zoomed in pictures are taken with my Nikkor 18-200mm lens. I use a Nikon D80, but planning on upgrading sometime soon, i just need some money first!


----------



## Liwwadden (Nov 12, 2005)

Bookmarked! Great stuff man. Alesund looks almost too perfect by the way, a bit like a movieset. So clean and at such a stunning location.


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

Fantastic photos. Great work! :applause::applause:


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

Amazing photos as usual, National Geographic would love to have a look at these I think.


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

^:yes: He should be getting paid for this


----------



## dutchmaster (May 23, 2007)

That City Alesund is awesome!! Loved the mountains covered with snow too...

Keep posting


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

Thanks for all the replies guys! :cheers:



Liwwadden said:


> Alesund looks almost too perfect by the way, a bit like a movieset. So clean and at such a stunning location.


Would fit a James Bond movie! When will international movie business discover Norway?...


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

*5|* Soleibotntindane
The following day after walking Dyrhaugsryggen i went up Soleibotntindane, a 2 083m tall peak. This is a easy one to go up to, barely any climbing 
on the main rout.


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

*5|* Soleibotntindane
Getting higher, getting more view. The second image is a zoom on a small part of Jostedalsbreen glacier, the largest glacier on European mainland.


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

*5|* Soleibotntindane
A far way to fall on this snowy and slippery north face of the mountain. The second image shows 
to view towards the central part of the Jotunheimen Mountains with Galdhøpiggen (2 469m) as the tallest peak.


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

*5|* Soleibotntindane
View from the top of the mountain.


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

*5|* Soleibotntindane
The beautiful Austanbottstindane (2 202m) and the glacial lake below.


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

*6|* Trondheim
Trondheim is the third largest city in Norway with a population over 170 000. This is also one of the oldest cities in Scandinavia, established in 997.


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

*6|* Trondheim
Same viewing spot, just in summer.


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

*6|* Trondheim
Zooming in on Nidarosdomen, the largest cathedral in Norway. Construction of this cathedral started 1070.


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

*6|* Trondheim
Around Nidarosdomen and the river going through the city.


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

*6|* Trondheim
Kristiansten Festning, a fortress built 400 years ago.


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

*6|* Trondheim
Historical quarters of the city.


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

*6|* Trondheim
And a few street-pics at last. I will take better pictures in the future, since my Trondheim pictures are pretty old. For some strange reason i haven't
taken many pictures of the city i live in!


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

*7|* Trollheimen
Did a few hiking trips to the mountains of Trollheimen south of Trondheim this winter. Since the days are very short here in the middle of the winter
it gets really cold when the weather are good. Temperature above the tree-line is low, but adding wind we're easily down to -40C or more.


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

*7|* Trollheimen


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

*7|* Trollheimen
Up we go!


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

*7|* Trollheimen
Colder and greater view!


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

*8|* Stalagmites
Then i will take you underground again. I took these pictures in some caves during a very cold period this winter. Water have formed hundreds of stalagmites of ice growing
up from the floor towards the roof of the cave. The tallest stalagmites was around 1 and a half metre high.


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

*8|* Stalagmites


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

*8|* Stalagmites


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Absolutely stunning pics mate ( and nation of course  ) - as far as looks go Norway was first in line


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

*9|* Tibet part one: Lhasa
I am going to leave Norway for a while now. Last year i visited Tibet and the Himalayas. This is one of the most unique and exotic travel destinations
on Earth, a place nobody will regret going to! I am going to start where the trip started, in Lhasa, the largest city and capital of Tibet. The two
first images show the famous Potala Palace.


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

*9|* Tibet part one: Lhasa
Views of and from Potala Palace.


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

*9|* Tibet part one: Lhasa
Roof of Potala Palace and some view of Lhasa from the palace.


----------



## dutchmaster (May 23, 2007)

^^ Just wow dude...

I really want to visit Tibet and the Himalayas(specially northern India and Nepal) someday. One of the greatest places on earth for sure. Your thread it's really nice, keep posting please


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

^^ thank you! You should go there someday, its the best travel destination i've been to so far in my life, enjoyed it alot, would like to go back any day!


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

*9|* Tibet part one: Lhasa
Street picture from Lhasa. The first picture is taken from the roof of Jokhang Temple overlooking Jokhang Square. 
The second image is taken in the Barkor Street.


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

*9|* Tibet part one: Lhasa
Just two more street pictures showing one of many Chinese military outposts in the city.


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

*9|* Tibet part one: Lhasa
Faces of the local population in Lhasa.


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

*9|* Tibet part one: Lhasa
Tibetan munks at the Drepung Monastery.


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

*9|* Tibet part one: Lhasa
Some more faces from the street life in Lhasa.


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

*9|* Tibet part one: Lhasa
More locals. Most of these pictures are taken near or around the Barkhor area, a
part of Lhasa that still is somewhat untouched by the modern era, and still this
area flower with thousands of people and shops.


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

*9|* Tibet part one: Lhasa
Just two more pictures of Drepung Monastery, about 5km northwest of the city.


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

*9|* Tibet part one: Lhasa
Boiling water in the sun.


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

*9|* Tibet part one: Lhasa
Rooftops view in the evening.


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Great stuff!

Cool solar heater we should get some of those up here


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

FREKI said:


> Great stuff!
> 
> Cool solar heater we should get some of those up here


Yeah, its brilliant and eco-friendly! Not sure if our sun is strong enough to make the water hot in most times of the year though, and we usually don't even see the sun every day either!


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

*10|* Tibet part two: Tibetan countryside
Continuing out of Lhasa and into the Tibetan countryside. First seen is plenty of Chinese military.


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

*10|* Tibet part two: Tibetan countryside
Rising mountains and a colourful river.


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

*10|* Tibet part two: Tibetan countryside
Crossing the mountainpass on the way from Lhasa to Gyantse.


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

*10|* Tibet part two: Tibetan countryside
Young beggars at 4 700m.


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

*10|* Tibet part two: Tibetan countryside
Another colourful lake.


----------



## dutchmaster (May 23, 2007)

Gorgeous views. Tibet is awesome!!


----------



## Herbie Fully Loaded (Aug 28, 2009)

Amazing to see the lifestyle, landscapes and the people, and also the solar heater .


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Awesome landscrapes!


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

^^ thanks for all the replies! :cheers:


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

*10|* Tibet part two: Tibetan countryside
More amazing landscapes and mountains getting higher!


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

*10|* Tibet part two: Tibetan countryside
Passing by a larger glacier between Lhasa and Gyantse.


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

*10|* Tibet part two: Tibetan countryside
Valleys near Gyantse.


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

*10|* Tibet part two: Tibetan countryside
The city of Gyantse. what used to be the third largest city in Tibet. These two pictures show the Gyantse Fortress.


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

*11|* Tibet part three: Himalayas and Mt. Everest
Peace!


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

*11|* Tibet part three: Himalayas and Mt. Everest


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

*11|* Tibet part three: Himalayas and Mt. Everest
Tibetan roads!


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

*11|* Tibet part three: Himalayas and Mt. Everest
Mt. Everest Basecamp, at 5 300m.


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

*11|* Tibet part three: Himalayas and Mt. Everest
Around the Basecamp. Third picture show climbers descending form Mt. Everest.


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

*11|* Tibet part three: Himalayas and Mt. Everest
Mountains!


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Awesome stuff mate! :happy:


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

belo :yes::applause: in the pictures of the post #111 we almoust could see the forces o made the mauntain range...


----------



## dutchmaster (May 23, 2007)

You did exatcly what I want to do some day. Go to Everest base camp and explore both Tibet and Nepal, I would just add northern India as part of the trip as well. The himalayas are one of the most beautiful places on earth fore sure...

Post more pics pls!!


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

^^ i visited the northern basecamp, i am really eager to go to Nepal and do the basecamp on the southside as well!


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

*11|* Tibet part three: Himalayas and Mt. Everest
Now finally, pictures of Mt. Everest, the world's tallest mountain. These pictures are taken at and around Mt. Everest Basecamp and a monastery at 5 300m.


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

*11|* Tibet part three: Himalayas and Mt. Everest


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

*11|* Tibet part three: Himalayas and Mt. Everest


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

*11|* Tibet part three: Himalayas and Mt. Everest


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

*11|* Tibet part three: Himalayas and Mt. Everest


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

*11|* Tibet part three: Himalayas and Mt. Everest


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

*11|* Tibet part three: Himalayas and Mt. Everest
Just for the experience, big pictures!


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

^^ :applause:
great nature, great photos, great adventures, great work
:cheers:


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

^^ thank you!


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

*12|* Xi'an
Pictures i took from the Chinese city of Xi'an last year.


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

*12|* Xi'an
Late evening photos from around the centre of the city.


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

*12|* Xi'an
Images from the city walls surrounding the city. 
This is a very old wall and is one of the best preserved walls in the world.


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

*12|* Xi'an
Rented a bike and went around the 14km long wall.


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

*12|* Xi'an


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

*12|* Xi'an


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

*12|* Xi'an


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

*12|* Xi'an


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

*12|* Xi'an


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

*12|* Xi'an
Dinner is served!


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

*12|* Xi'an
And a few pictures of the Terracotta Army, just outside the city of Xi'an.


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

*12|* Xi'an


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

*12|* Xi'an


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

*13|* Verrafjella mountainhike
From tropical Xi'an to far from tropical Norway during winter. Here is a few pictures taken on a mountain-hiking 
trip on skies i did this winter where the temperature was down to -30c. First picture show frost fog of the fjord.


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

*13|* Verrafjella mountainhike
Further into the fjord, where it has frozen.


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

*13|* Verrafjella mountainhike
Going up towards the much colder areas above the forests.


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

*13|* Verrafjella mountainhike
Snowy slopes.


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

*13|* Verrafjella mountainhike


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

*13|* Verrafjella mountainhike


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

*13|* Verrafjella mountainhike
A lot of snow.


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

*13|* Verrafjella mountainhike
A small group of reindeer's/caribou's. These are not all wild though they run away if they see people. They are owned by the local Sámi people.


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

*13|* Verrafjella mountainhike
Some good views over this very unurban part of Norway.


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

*13|* Verrafjella mountainhike
Sunset, at 13.00 in the day. Winter days are very short.


----------



## se12 (May 12, 2010)

Bruv, gotten the pics from Oslo and Stockholm?


Am home-sick . . . very expensive and beautiful sitings!


A magnificent pic . . . and the majority of it.


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

^^ not sure what you mean...


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

*14|* Fireworks in Leksvik
Just a few pictures from the firework display in the small village of Leksvik.


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

*14|* Fireworks in Leksvik


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

*14|* Fireworks in Leksvik


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

*14|* Fireworks in Leksvik


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

*14|* Fireworks in Leksvik


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

Þróndeimr said:


> ^^ not sure what you mean...


Its a troll, keeps coming back. The strangest troll ever, I may add. What's the cause for celebration in Leksvik?


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

Marathaman said:


> Its a troll, keeps coming back. The strangest troll ever, I may add. What's the cause for celebration in Leksvik?


ah ok, i won't mind him then.

cause for celebration is because its the newyears eve!


----------



## GeneratorNL (Jun 16, 2007)

Þróndeimr, I simply can't find the words to describe the photos that you post here. 

Amazing! :cheers:


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

*15|* Underworld: Exploring a mine
Exploring an old, closed and dangerous mine in the local area. First of is the climb down the entrance.


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

*15|* Underworld: Exploring a mine
A section of this tunnel has collapsed, but removing some rocks and the way through is clear.


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

*15|* Underworld: Exploring a mine
A vertical tunnel, flooded with water.


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

*15|* Underworld: Exploring a mine
Equipment at the end of one of the tunnels. Second image show a wheel used as a elevator to the tunnels further down, which are now flooded.


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

*16|* Kattmarka disaster
In March 2009 a larger clay-slide happened just near the city of Namsos, north of Trondheim. Several houses was destroyed and 38 people was 
made homeless. Since i live close by i managed to get a few pictures of the destruction caused by the slide shortly after the rescue operation 
was done. The image quality isn't the best though, since the weather was awful.


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

*16|* Kattmarka disaster


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

*16|* Kattmarka disaster


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

*16|* Kattmarka disaster


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

*16|* Kattmarka disaster


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

*16|* Kattmarka disaster
This caused the slide, making a new road through the area. Nobody knew they were digging in a very unstable kind of clay. The driver survived, and 
was rescued by a helicopter about 20min after the slide.


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

*16|* Kattmarka disaster


----------



## dexter26 (Feb 24, 2008)

Nice stuff :cheers:


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

*17|* Kattmarka disaster, four months later
A trip back to the disaster area four months later.


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

*17|* Kattmarka disaster, four months later


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

*17|* Kattmarka disaster, four months later


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

*17|* Kattmarka disaster, four months later


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

*17|* Kattmarka disaster, four months later


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

*17|* Kattmarka disaster, four months later


----------



## toddatc (Jul 20, 2009)

Awesome pics, especially ones in China! Has any soldier or police officer harrassed u in Tibet?


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

toddatc said:


> Awesome pics, especially ones in China! Has any soldier or police officer harrassed u in Tibet?


No, except from when some soldiers who stopped me from taking pictures from a bridge in Lhasa. They probably thought i was pictures of the checkpoint and the military there, so i understand their reaction.


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

*18|* Molde
A few pictures from Molde, a city between Trondheim and Ålesund. The city was completely bombed and destroyed during WWII, so there isn't much
of historical value left, but this is still a nice city. First picture is taken of the countryside just close to the city.


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

*18|* Molde
Taking the ferry to enter the city.


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

*18|* Molde
Residential areas of Molde.


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

*18|* Molde
Downtown Molde.


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

*18|* Molde
The biggest landmark of Molde is this hotel, a 18 floor tall highrise built in 2002. I guess everyone can
agree that this looks inspired by Dubai's Burj Al Arab.


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

*18|* Molde
Rica Seilet Hotel with Molde stadium infront.


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

*18|* Molde


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

*18|* Molde


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

*19|* Beijing
Back to China. This is Beijing!


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

*19|* Beijing
Pictures from the Forbidden City!


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

*19|* Beijing
Rooftops of the Forbidden City.


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

*19|* Beijing
View of Beijing. Second image show Beijing's CBD Skyline.


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

*19|* Beijing
The Beijing National Centre for the Performing Arts.


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

*19|* Beijing
Modern architecture.


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

*19|* Beijing


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

*19|* Beijing


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

*19|* Beijing


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

*19|* Beijing


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

*19|* Beijing
Infrastructure.


----------



## toddatc (Jul 20, 2009)

^^ Gr8 Beijing pics! :cheers:


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

^^ Thank you, more is coming.


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

*19|* Beijing
View of some residential complexes.


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

*19|* Beijing
CCTV Headquarters, looking goooood!


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

*19|* Beijing
Low visibility but you should see the Bird's Nest in the second picture.


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

*19|* Beijing
Massive streets.


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

*19|* Beijing
Sunrise in the concrete jungle.


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

*19|* Beijing
Nice view.


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

*19|* Beijing
Nice view!


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

*19|* Beijing
Beijing at night.


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

*19|* Beijing


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

*19|* Beijing
Beijing CBD at night.


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

*19|* Beijing


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

*19|* Beijing
Performing Art Centre at night.


----------



## GeneratorNL (Jun 16, 2007)

Great updates. Still one of the most intesresting treads on SSC! :cheers:


----------



## AlainPhoto (May 19, 2010)

a really fantastic thread, thanks a lot for sharing and whoa those are stunning ! 

mountains, wilderness, remote countries, lucky you ! you have little fear and a hell lot of muscle power ! :banana:

I loved especially the Stalagmites pictures, Himalaya (in HD ! post more HD please, it is sooo good), and the "close to cliff/void" on the first page :nuts:

alain


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

Thank you!



AlainPhoto said:


> I loved especially the Stalagmites pictures, Himalaya (in HD ! post more HD please, it is sooo good), and the "close to cliff/void" on the first page :nuts:
> 
> alain


When i have posted all the small Beijing pictures i will post my best pictures in HD as in your thread! :cheers:


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

*19|* Beijing
CCTV Headquarters


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

*19|* Beijing


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

*19|* Beijing


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

*19|* Beijing
Destruction of TVCC.


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

*19|* Beijing


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

*19|* Beijing
Streets of Beijing CBD.


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

*19|* Beijing


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

*19|* Beijing


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

*19|* Beijing
Yintai Centre


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

*19|* Beijing


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

*19|* Beijing
And at last, pictures of the Beijing Olympic arena's.


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

next page plz!


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

*21|* Norway in high resolution


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

*21|* Norway in high resolution


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

*21|* Norway in high resolution


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

*21|* Norway in high resolution


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

*21|* Norway in high resolution


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

*21|* Norway in high resolution


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

*21|* Norway in high resolution


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

*21|* Norway in high resolution


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

*21|* Norway in high resolution


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

*21|* Norway in high resolution


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

*21|* Norway in high resolution


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

*21|* Norway in high resolution


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Ewwww snow and Ice - is that even legal to post this time of year 

( nice ones as always mate  )


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

*21|* Norway in high resolution


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

FREKI said:


> Ewwww snow and Ice - is that even legal to post this time of year
> 
> ( nice ones as always mate  )


Since the snow has melted, now is the time to review pictures of snow and hold the breath to the snow starts falling again over the summer!


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

*21|* Norway in high resolution


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

*21|* Norway in high resolution


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

*21|* Norway in high resolution


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

next page...


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

next page again.


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

*22|* Hårstadnebba
Another mountain hike. This time to Hårstadnebba, a 1 550m tall peak situated on the edge of some impressively steep mountain walls.


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

*22|* Hårstadnebba


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

*22|* Hårstadnebba


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

*22|* Hårstadnebba


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

*22|* Hårstadnebba


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

*22|* Hårstadnebba


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

*22|* Hårstadnebba


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

*22|* Hårstadnebba


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

*22|* Hårstadnebba


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

*22|* Hårstadnebba


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

*22|* Hårstadnebba


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

*22|* Hårstadnebba
Town of Sunndalsøra.


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

*22|* Hårstadnebba


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

*22|* Hårstadnebba


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

*22|* Hårstadnebba


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

*23|* Hårstadnebba in high resolution
A few pictures from the previous pictures presented in high resolution.


----------



## GeneratorNL (Jun 16, 2007)

^^ Great updates! Norway is beautiful.


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

*23|* Hårstadnebba in high resolution


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

*23|* Hårstadnebba in high resolution


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

*23|* Hårstadnebba in high resolution


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

*24|* Stølådalen
These pictures are brand new, i took them a few days ago as i was on a hike up a valley on Dovre mountains. Met some musk ox there and managed
to capture a few pictures of this very rare animal (there are about 200 of them in Scandinavia). Tried to keep a distance, as these are very 
aggressive towards humans, yet i was much closer than the recommended distance of 200m.


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

*24|* Stølådalen


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

*24|* Stølådalen


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

*23|* Hårstadnebba in high resolution



















Yikes!!!! :shocked:


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

^Please don't quote entire posts

Great pics Prondeimr! (that's the best I can do ) You really have a gift for this sort of photography.


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

*25|* Sunndalen
A few pictures from a hike in Sunndalen.


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

*25|* Sunndalen


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

*25|* Sunndalen


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

*26|* Innerdalen
Few pics from Innerdalen. First three pics shows traces of avalanches and a slide.


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

*26|* Innerdalen


----------



## Herbie Fully Loaded (Aug 28, 2009)

That pic looking down gave me vertigo !

Wonderful pics kay:.


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

Thanks! 



e coli said:


> what camera did you use?


Nikon D80 with Nikkor 18-200mm and Sigma 10-20mm.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Nice camera and excellent pics!


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

*27|* Hoåsnebba
Before i start posting some Shanghai pictures on the next page im going to use the last space on this page with some pictures taken on another Norwegian mountain.










Signs of major avalanches this winter.


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

*27|* Hoåsnebba


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

*27|* Hoåsnebba


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

*27|* Hoåsnebba


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

*27|* Hoåsnebba
Its a far way down.


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

*27|* Hoåsnebba


----------



## almagestos (Oct 11, 2009)

Wow! amazing places! take me with you to your next adventure xD


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

*30|* Røros


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

*30|* Røros


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

*30|* Røros


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

*30|* Røros


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

*30|* Røros


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

*30|* Røros


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

*30|* Røros
Some façades.


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

*31|* Nidarosdomen
Nidarosdomen (Nidaros Cathedral) was the cathedral of the Norwegian archdiocese, from its establishment in 1152 until its abolition in 1537. 
Since the Reformation, it has been the cathedral of the Lutheran bishops of Trondheim or Nidaros in the Diocese of Nidaros. The architectural 
style of the cathedral is romanesque and gothic. Historically it was an important destination for pilgrims coming from all of Northern Europe.

Work on the cathedral started in 1070 and was finished sometime around 1300. The cathedral was badly damaged by fires in 1327 and again 
in 1531. The nave west of the transept was destroyed and was not rebuilt until the restoration in early 1900s. In 1708 it burned down 
completely except for the stone walls. It was struck by lightning in 1719, and was again ravaged by fire. Major rebuilding and 
restoration of the cathedral started in 1869, initially led by architect Heinrich Ernst Schirmer, and nearly 
completed by Christian Christie. It was officially completed in 2001.

Nidarosdomen as seen from Munkegata.


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

*31|* Nidarosdomen


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

*31|* Nidarosdomen
Read a detailed description of the statues, construction and history of the West Wall here (Wikipedia).


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

*31|* Nidarosdomen
Erkebispegården (The Archbishop's Palace) dates back to 1160 and is a major museum complex next to Nidarosdomen. You can read more about it here.


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

*31|* Nidarosdomen

Park surrounding the cathedral.









Some old additional buildings that belong to the complex.


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

*31|* Nidarosdomen
Nidarosdomen as seen from the hills surrounding the city.


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

*32|* Trondheim


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

*32|* Trondheim


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

*32|* Trondheim


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

*32|* Trondheim


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

beautiful town!


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

*33|* Innerdalstårnet
This is actually a trip to a mountain peak southwest of Trondheim, but before getting there i slept in my car a night on a small road far into the Dovre mountains 
where i met some Arctic foxes, which are very rare (most people living close by never sees any of these foxes in a lifetime).


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

*33|* Innerdalstårnet
These are just the cobs, and this is quite a big family with at least 7 cobs.


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

*36|* Okstindbreen


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

*36|* Okstindbreen
Lets dive under the ice.


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

*36|* Okstindbreen


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

*36|* Okstindbreen
Lets go deeper and darker!


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

*36|* Okstindbreen
The glacier moves and cracks constantly, ice cracks up and falls down every hour, some pieces can be several tonnes heavy, it doesn't injure you, it kills you!


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

*36|* Okstindbreen



















1 hour struggle into one of the glacier caves, the deepest i went.


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

^^
Beautiful countryside, excellent photos. Congratulations.
:cheers:


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

fantastic tread


----------

